# Echtgeld-Auktionshaus in Amerika live



## Irata1959a (13. Juni 2012)

> *The real-money auction house is now live in the Americas.*




schaun mer mal ..... hab im alten noch keinen pfennig eingesetzt und werds für real Euro erst recht nicht brauchen ....


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2012)

In the Americas?

KEWL


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juni 2012)

Ja seeeehr interessant... 

Da kann man billig einkaufen bestimmt. Steht der Dollar immer noch so schlecht?

ich kaufe Uuuunmengen an Gold für Dollar und verschiebe die dann auf meinen EU Char und verkauf das dann für €. Darauf kommt niieemand ich werde steinreich!
Jetzt muss nur noch Blizz mitspielen die ermöglichen mir das ganz bestimmt ich muss nur ganz fest daran glauben...!


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Juni 2012)

Wann gibts wohl in Amiland die ersten Klagen .
Jetzt gehts ja dort um böses hartes Geld...


----------



## Xelyna1990 (13. Juni 2012)

Dann wird es wohl nach den Wartungsarbeiten bei uns auch das Echtgeld auktionshaus geben.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2012)

Blizzard wird damit eh auf die Nase fallen. Das Ding geht nach hinten los.


----------



## Kooki (13. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Blizzard wird damit eh auf die Nase fallen. Das Ding geht nach hinten los.



Seh ich auch so...

Ehrlich gesagt, irgendwie vergeht mir die Lust an Diablo3 dadurch 

Naja.. Rift Addon is ja am Start


----------



## flaminator45 (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe sehr das es heute auch hier kommt. Ich freue mich nämlich wie ein kleines Kind auf die mit Hassmails zu gespammten Foren und News von Klagewellen xD Z.b. was sollte nen 12 Jährigen davon abhalten im Battle.net für das RMAH einfach die PayPal Daten seiner Eltern zu nutzen und für hunderte Euro Items zu kaufen? Man darf gespannt sein^^


----------



## floppydrive (13. Juni 2012)

Meine tollen Beiträge werden alle gelöscht, diese ganze genialen geistreichen Ergüsse und dabei ging es doch nur um den weiblichen Körper 

Zum Thema Geld 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Na Floppy hast gewonnen ?  

Ne mal ehrlich, 705 Tacken ? Für ein Item ? Klar, manche geben 700 €nen für Accounts aus, aber für nen 1H Schwert...

B2T:

danke für die Info, aber nen Thread aufmachen dafür ?


----------

